# Nearly Time...



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2021)

To Level Up!​
So the Apocalypse War has landed and we are feverishly putting the finishing touches on our successful Awfully Cheerful Engine crowdfunding campaign, but what next? Only the biggest project that EN Publishing has undertaken, that's what next! Are you ready to Level Up your game?





If you are a follower of our blog, you may remember us briefly introducing Level Up a little while ago. You can check out the introductory piece here. Level Up also has its own website with all manner of resources available, and we haven't even launched the campaign yet! The website provides its own regular news features, a complete guide to what you can expect from the game and a huge rundown of the dynamic and diverse team collaborating on the project. There is even an FAQ, a link to the official character sheet and a license for publishing your very own material for Level Up. Once again, we haven't even launched the campaign yet!

So what exactly is Level Up and what is all the fuss about? It's probably worth stealing some words from the FAQ to cover that:


So what exactly is _Level Up_?​
This is an ‘advanced’ version of the 5E ruleset, presented as a hardcover standalone game. It adds more customization and depth to the game.​
So it’s not a 5E supplement?​

No! This is a standalone game ! While it is 100% compatible with 5E, it is a core ruleset. It includes everything you need to play.​

Is it still _5th Edition_?​
Yes! This is still the game you know and love. We love it too! All your 5E books will be compatible with this new game.​
*5E is crunchy enough! I don’t feel that 5E needs more crunch.*
Sure. We get it! Different people enjoy different styles of game, and that’s what makes our hobby so awesome! This game is for those folks who enjoy an extra layer of depth in their games.​

*If I want crunchy 5E why wouldn’t I just play Pathfinder?*


We love _Pathfinder_, and we love 5E. They’re both awesome games. But they’re not the same game. Our game is specifically for people who want to play 5E.​
If _Pathfinder_ is your jam, we can’t recommend it highly enough! If 5E is your game of choice, _Level Up_ is here for you!​


To say that we are excited about bringing Level Up to your tabletop would be a huge understatement! The sheer scope of options and smooth advancements that this ruleset provides is a marvel to behold, all while staying completely compatible with previously published official material.
So when does the crowdfunding campaign launch? Tuesday 5th October. Don't want to miss out? Follow this link and head on over to the launch notification right now! You will not regret it!


----------

